
Introducing SDFRY, The Modern Programming Language - NathanWong
http://nathan.ca/2012/04/introducing-sdfry-the-modern-programming-language/
======
delinka
"I have no choice but to share it [...] only with people who are worthy."

OK HN, time to put this guy in his place. Who's got enough Rails experience to
re-implement this by tonight?

~~~
nkohari
Pretty sure it's a joke.

~~~
tantalor
Pretty sure delinka was joking.

------
JonnieCache
This is one of the funniest things I've read in ages. As a ruby developer, it
hits close to home :)

    
    
        notwithstanding
    

is hilarious, as are the reversible operators.

It's a modern day INTERCAL, although it needs to be expanded before it can
compete with INTERCAL's majesty.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTERCAL>

------
dhconnelly
"A better solution than splitting your code into multiple files would be to
re-think your code and write it better."

Great advice, or greatest advice?

------
andrewflnr
My favorite:

    
    
      ...Lisp showed us the power of lambdas
      but lacked the balls to enforce it everywhere.

------
rurounijones
Before everyone goes nuts: April 1st

The day when looking at any internet news sites is a waste of time.

~~~
whateverer
In its defense, it was a piece of very well written and scathing satire.

~~~
stcredzero
As a piece, it seems to try hard but unintentionally suggests a shallow
understanding of programming languages.

~~~
whateverer
How so? I saw it ragging on the current crop of faddish languages and palette-
swaps of existing ones (coffeescript, dart, to a lesser extent go), the oddly
celebrated amateurishness of current programming language's design, with
whatever bit of actual computer science mentioned in passing being pushed
aside to make space for the _grand vision_ of language usability held by the
author, which usually is ad-hoc to the last three programs written by him/her.

------
jws
I think the _lest_ keyword would better be used as a special exception block
with only a single catch all exception handler.

I hope the user base isn't too large to prevent fixes like this.

------
ORioN63
"If constructs: if, assuming, given, when, supposing, whenever, wherever"

I need this ahaha!

~~~
drostie
The great thing about languages with macros (or lazy evaluation) is that you
can have it. ;-)

------
blackRust
I still think Whitespace is one of the most practical languages around,
comments are free: <http://compsoc.dur.ac.uk/whitespace/>

------
StefanKarpinski
Perl 6?

------
ww520
I wonder whether there's a convention over configuration syntax for 4/1.

------
tedsuo
Man, why doesn't _everything_ target Fortran?

